# Pensacola Beach Pier and Fishing Capacity



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

I am planning on fishing the PBP at the end of this week and have a question for those who have fished it recently. With the social distancing rules they have on the pier now, can you get a spot towards the end fairly easy to fish for kings and such? Or, does it fill up fairly quickly or stay full?..Thanks!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

be there at daylight or when they open and your guaranteed a spot.....the southeast corner or southwest corner are the prime spots because you can see fish south or west of the the pier....keep this a secret,lol......


----------

